
The Case for “Bad” Design - pitt1980
https://theringer.com/craigslist-case-for-bad-design-silicon-valley-67e9e933764e
======
pitt1980
"For plenty of reasons, Craigslist’s sustained success on nothing more than a
basic HTML website has been particularly maddening to Silicon Valley. A recent
Forbes feature on startups looking to disrupt online classifieds described
Craigslist as “the cockroach of the internet,” and argued that “in the
technology industry, where survival depends on constant innovation,
conventional wisdom suggests Craigslist should have vanished long ago.” "

Sometimes I read about Twitter, or whoever, losing hundreds of millions of
dollars, in a quarter, and I'm totally baffled by it

I mean, the code to make twitter be twitter was written long ago right? what
are they spending hundreds of millions of dollars on?

seems like Craigslist is putting that idea, roughly into practice

------
zzzcpan
I think it's important to acknowledge that Craigslist simply doesn't have bad
design. People just don't understand what UX is all about.

